# should I be afraid for my life?



## lonleyinlasvegas (Jul 3, 2012)

I am not the paranoid type by any means. But I did discover the young man (22) that my wife (41) had a emotional affair with is quite disturbed to say the least..worships mariln manson and has posted suicidal thoughts on some social network sites..

My wife said she ended it with him, but I know how 22 year old homrones think..been there myself a long time ago... 

This guy knows where I live, he just got dumped by the woman of his dreams, he lives with his parents. Sexually confused himself (bisexual)..

Latley been getting strange hang up calls on my cell. That has NEVER happened in the 10+ years I have owned a cell phone..

I don't want this boy going postal on me now..should I be carrying a 9mm in my back pocket? 

I dont have any proof of the hangup calls as if I did I would report them to the police for harrasement/stalking.

I told my wife when I found out the details of this EA with this young kid that this was not going to end well, just didn't think it meant me possibly...

I am freaking living alone now and some nutcase probably has it out for me after all the one sided **** he's heard from my wife (not that I ever laid a finger on her..).

what would you do?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Dude weres your wife?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Do you guys have kids?

If your chick is gone does she have any concerian for their fathers safety?

My point is the both of you may need to team up and work together to keep this guy away.

Or is it a case were the kid is still contacting your wife and the affair is still going on?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Any way spend some dough and get a lawyer. Its been my experience that when it comes to these kind of favors the pay back isn't worth it. So stay away from looking out side the box. 

Get smart and know your options, educate your self with NV. stalking laws and harasment laws....you can screw this kid the right way if you make a plan and work the plan.

Hell hire a PI and get everything you can on this guy...know your enemy more then he knows you!


----------



## lonleyinlasvegas (Jul 3, 2012)

no kids, 

she went back to stay with her mom for a few months back east.

i have no desire for payback. It was my wifes actions that caused this mess, boys will be boys when they are mislead by a older woman.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You should report the hangup calls to the police and explain why. Tell them about this guy. they can check what number is calling you. If it's his then you can take action. They will need to know the date/time of the call.

Does the number who with the call?

Do you have a cell plan that shows every number that calls you? If so, check the bill. You can do this online.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

If you are competent and comfortable with a weapon by all means carry. don,t carry in your pocket though its impossible to deploy in a hurry. Better to carry on your dominate side or the smal of your back. would also caliber up from a 9 to possibly a 40. be aware of your surroundinfgs at all times. Chance favors the prepareed mind!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScratchSF (Jul 17, 2012)

I agree with an earlier post by EleGirl. If you think it is this young-man calling and hanging up, you can look at your cell phone bill and see the number. Even if it is a private number, the police can still get it it even if your cell phone company won't tell you.

Regarding your 9mm idea, you need to be very aware of Nevada's CCW laws, and if you don't have one then you had better not be carrying it around. 

Be smart and safe. Get educated and get some professional help (and by professional, I mean people in security, law enforcement, or legal).


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

lonleyinlasvegas said:


> Latley been getting strange hang up calls on my cell. That has NEVER happened in the 10+ years I have owned a cell phone..


Even a hang up ought to show a phone number. Report them.



lonleyinlasvegas said:


> I don't want this boy going postal on me now..should I be carrying a 9mm in my back pocket?


A 9mm is insufficient for serious business. See this attempted robbery where the criminals were shot by the citizen using a 9mmKurtz. Notice that nobody falls down and stays down. Get a .45 ACP if you think your life is on the line.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Machiavelli said:


> Even a hang up ought to show a phone number. Report them.
> 
> 
> 
> A 9mm is insufficient for serious business. See this attempted robbery where the criminals were shot by the citizen using a 9mmKurtz. Notice that nobody falls down and stays down. Get a .45 ACP if you think your life is on the line.


I love it when criminals get shot.

That old guy was awesome.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

lonleyinlasvegas said:


> I don't want this boy going postal on me now..should I be carrying a 9mm in my back pocket?


No. You should carry it in a good quality Kydex or leather holster.

If you really are that unfamiliar with carrying a firearm as your question would indicate, *do not carry* until you get good competent training. FrontSight is out by Pahrump and is a world class training academy. Their 2 day or 4 day defensive pistol class would be where I would start.



Machiavelli said:


> A 9mm is insufficient for serious business. See this attempted robbery where the criminals were shot by the citizen using a 9mm Kurtz. Notice that nobody falls down and stays down. Get a .45 ACP if you think your life is on the line.


9MM Kurtz is a .380 which is not a 9mm Parabelum. The standard "9mm" pistol is 9mm Parabelum. It is indeed sufficient to do the job. There was an adult grizzly bear taken down by one 9mm round a few years ago when the bear surprised and cornered a fisherman.

I love the caliber wars! Fast & light 9mm vs Slow and Heavy .45. Or 40S&W?

Any of those 3 will do the job if you hit your target. None of them will do the job if you miss or if you run out of ammo or if you leave your gun at home.

Modern defensive ammunition in all of those calibers is excellent.

I prefer 9mm because the same gun can carry more rounds. +P defensive rounds have as much penetration and virtually as much expansion as .40. The 40 S&W has some feeding issues and some safety issues in some guns. Bullet setback due to short feed ramps is a significant safety issue if the ammo is repeatedly loaded and then unloaded from the gun. The .45 just has too few rounds in a magazine.

Having said that about the ammo, the biggest part of the equation is the human, and the second biggest is the firearm. The person must be well trained and well practiced. The firearm must be reliable and accurate.


edited to add:
Ok I just watched that video. The old guy did a good job of defending the lives of every person in that cafe. About 20 people by the looks of it. Good Job! One armed good guy saved the day for a lot of innocent helpless adults.

However, .380 is just not enough. I don't know if he hit either of the bad guys. The .380 has poor penetration.

There are 2 types of stops. One can stop the bad guy psychologically or one can stop the bad guy physiologically. This particular case was a psychological stop. The bad guys stopped their aggression out of fear when they were confronted by an armed victim. This is overwhelmingly the type of successful armed self defense situation from a statistical standpoint.

A physiological stop is when the bad guy becomes physically unable to continue. i.e. he is injured severely enough that even if he wants to continue his mayhem he is unable to. This is where the .380 or smaller caliber is not adequate. The 9mm and up will do the job as long as the shot placement hits a vital spot.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Thor said:


> 9MM Kurtz is a .380 which is not a 9mm Parabelum. The standard "9mm" pistol is 9mm Parabelum. It is indeed sufficient to do the job. There was an adult grizzly bear taken down by one 9mm round a few years ago when the bear surprised and cornered a fisherman.


I don't really want to stake my life on that kind of one-in-a-million shot.

I've carried and used them all and 9mm Kurtz (.380 ACP) is not all that much worse than 9mm Parabellum. The slug cross section is the same, the 9mm Para just punches that little hole through a lot faster. I carry a PPK in summertime, but in winter or if I think there might be trouble, it's the 1911. It's all about likelihoods and probabilities.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Thor said:


> However, .380 is just not enough. I don't know if he hit either of the bad guys. The .380 has poor penetration.


Subject #1 with pistol was hit in the arm, then twice in the butt. Subject #2 with bat was hit once in the upper chest.

Good shooting, just need something in the .40 and up range to make things permanent.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Not to be argumentative, but the .380 just doesn't have the mass or the penetration of the 9mm. A good 9mm hollow point will expand to almost the same diameter as a .40 hollow point, and it will penetrate as deeply. The .380 is too low energy to get significant penetration even with jacketed ball ammo. If it is hollow point the expansion will kill the forward momentum, so the penetration will be very poor.

Getting hit in the leg and buttocks will not score a physiological stop with any handgun caliber. The old guy though did score the psychological stop, and that is a testament to the addage that the gun you carry is always better than the gun you left at home!

The .40 is a small incremental increase in terminal ballistics if we compare premium defensive brands. Penetration is the same, and the expansion is to essentially the same diameter. I would rank them as essentially equivalent in expected performance. Penetration needs to be in the 10" or more range in order to assure reaching the vitals, and both the 9 and the 40 will do that. The .380 won't get anywhere near that kind of performance.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Also, go to the shooting range and sharpen your accuracy skills.

My husband wants me to become familiar with his guns in case of an emergency. He has rifles for hunting and hand guns in a locked boxed for protection, all unloaded. Right now we have 2 big dogs that protect our home, so I'm not worried one bit.

I think you are playing it safe. I don't understand why this guy has anything against you though. You and your wife are split up. He sounds like a troublemaker.:/. Good luck


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Or you really want to be sure. at close range go with the Judge .45/410. A 410 is absolutely devestating!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Well I apologize for derailing the thread a bit.

Are you in danger from this guy? Probably not, but you never know what crazy is going to do.

The thing to do is to follow the established procedures in order to protect yourself legally and physically. Report the calls to the police. I would go to the local police station in person and talk to somebody. This will get the official records in place in case something does escalate. If he starts stalking or harassing you, there is the legal process of a restraining order.

A piece of paper doesn't physically stop a crazy or determined attacker. But it might be enough to scare a rational but emotional young man into leaving both of you alone.

If it eventually comes down to some kind of physical altercation or self defense situation, the paper trail is your proof that you are the victim. The current case in Florida is a good example where the shooter may have been in the right (we don't know the truth yet but let's assume he was in fact defending his life from a serious threat) yet without any established history and paper trail there is no way to quickly prove his innocence.

Why not get your phone numbers changed right away? That would end the calls no matter the source.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Theres a nice range on Trop. ave, east of the strip. You can also rent machine guns, which are a "blast".


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Change phone number.


----------



## earlyforties (May 3, 2012)

Stonewall said:


> Or you really want to be sure. at close range go with the Judge .45/410. A 410 is absolutely devestating!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


M1 Abrams

(...sorry, I'm in a 'no guns allowed country' and the 'arm yourself to the teeth' talk is alien.) Call the cops.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Could someone have just dialed the wrong number?


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

earlyforties said:


> Call the cops.


THE POLICE: when seconds count, they're just minutes away.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

lonleyinlasvegas said:


> I am not the paranoid type by any means. But I did discover the young man (22) that my wife (41) had a emotional affair with is quite disturbed to say the least..worships mariln manson and has posted suicidal thoughts on some social network sites..
> 
> My wife said she ended it with him, but I know how 22 year old homrones think..been there myself a long time ago...
> 
> ...


I always carry a glock 9 but i digress i live in texas


----------

